# Hacked One More Time



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Same old song, Hosting service was hacked again. I have a new Hosting Service and I am in the process of moving everything now. I will let you know how things progress.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Maybe we should put a bounty on HACKERS!


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't know just how all the "Hacker" stuff works, but I know it is illegal. Then why is it that they have Hackers Conventions? And why don't the authorities go in, indentify some of them and haul them off? I've never understood that. Just curious.


----------

